# Wow, good job momma!



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Just pulled these out of a 1/2 gallon bowl in my terrarium. There were 3 adults, and these guys, plus at least 10 more babies living in the bowl for weeks. All of them from one pregnancy, and now momma's berried again (much fewer this time). Good job girl!








...now let's see if they're big enough to survive a group of Heterandria Formosa, they're about 3 weeks old...I think.

I don't recommend stocking this densely intentionally. For a 1/2 gallon bowl, I would only have a single pair of shrimp, preferably males so they wouldn't breed. I'm moving out the babies to give everyone a little more space.


----------



## berrset1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cool! Good luck with your new babies!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Kehy...great job!


----------

